# Russian?



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

Revealing my ignorance... why is the Wuhu decapod labeled a "Russian Decapod"? Just wondering...


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard
Kind of a nickname as1200 were ordered by Imperial Russia. However, before they could all be built and delivered the Bolshevik revolution occurred leaving more than 200 2-10-0 locomotives unclaimed in the USA. These were modified to USA standards and used by several railroads in the USA.


----------



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah, very interesting background. Thanks!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Erie Railroad ended up with the largest group of them, 75 locomotives. A few Russians still survive today. (none from the Erie though)










Scot


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

There are some still in Russia too, this one at the Moscow Railway Museum, 2013.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You mean it wasn't because they were used in express service, "rushin' " from one town to the next? 

Later,

K


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Wuhu had their pre-production model at Diamondhead for inspection. Here is a video I made while down there. I ended up having to use the background music as I had an audio malfunction. There is one clip with its actual sound in the DH2017 video posted elsewhere.






Scott


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

East Broad Top said:


> You mean it wasn't because they were used in express service, "rushin' " from one town to the next?
> 
> Later,
> 
> K


Groan.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Bachmann may have offered a sparkie version in HO a number of years ago. Probably just about time for them to waltz it out again as "new."

The prototypes had a fairly light individual axle loading, so they were probably popular for branch line use - easier on old bridges - but they still could pull a respectable train.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a couple of videos on YouTube of the Russian Decapod at the Illinois Railway Museum (Frisco 1630) hauling a train of 135 empty freight cars that the museum had been storing on one of their sidings for the Union Pacific last year. Here's one of them...






Pretty cool prototype choice for a model, since they were used by several different railroads so they should have a fairly broad appeal, while still being something a little different than the standard USRA designs.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,
I looked at the video which shows nothing of the engine - just the tender then a long train going by - and found three more videos of #1630 with the loco running in reverse!! Didn't it have a forward gear?

Edit: Finally - a front view:






Good looking engine, and a bit different. All those road names won't hurt. Jerry's already salivating over the Western Maryland version in Scott's video.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, beautiful video. I'd like to become a supporter, can you tell me more about it.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> Pete, beautiful video. I'd like to become a supporter, can you tell me more about it.


Nick, I don't know anything about the engine or the museum. I was just trying to find a video showing the front of the engine, not the back!
But it is a great HD video - especially the intro. Full screen and turn up the sound!!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, thank you for your response and you are right on, the chuffs are so deep and the whistle sounds were great not to mention the clarity of the video. I would love to subscribe to something that I could access and view Live Steam locomotives in action. I presently own a 6 tape series that were copied and published in 1995. They were first made during WWII and just after. Show the running and shopping of the giants of several different roads. The sights and sounds are more than can be described in words. I never get tired of watching them.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

that steam dome is huge! i guess that was something to do with the being built to russian specifications


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I chose that video because the previous comment was talking about these engines' ability to pull a respectable train, and 135 modern freight cars (even empty ones) is definitely respectable for a 99-year-old locomotive! I agree though, it is a shame that it was a tender-first move.

Frisco 1630 is at the Illinois Railway Museum in Union, Illinois, one of the largest (quite probably THE largest) railroad museum in the country. Their website is http://www.irm.org.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I called Bob Clark and got some info on the Dec. . Scotty peaked my interest. I grew up near the Erie and was not aware they had so many of them. Bob said the price is $3495, with a $600 deposit, will reduce it for early reservations to get the ball rolling. It is being built in 2 very limited runs. There doesn't seem to be an additional cost for lettering, the undecorated version is the same. it does have the ceramic burner that I like so much in the G5, and the sight glass has a blow down valve. I also like the open area between the boiler and the running gear so I can see the full operation of the wheels and rods, but that's just me. Looks like I'll be selling off some more HD parts. Bob is the US agent for Wuhu and if you are interested 301 467 3348, he can tell you more that I don't remember right now. LG


----------



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick, what are HD parts?


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

doublereefed: what is left are stock and enhancement parts for a 92 Softail if that is what you are interested in, PM me, thank you.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> I called Bob Clark and got some info on the Dec. . Scotty peaked my interest. I grew up near the Erie and was not aware they had so many of them.


Here you go Nick! tons of great photos:

http://www.rr-fallenflags.org/el/loco/erie-jk.html

Erie J2 class, at the top of the page, are the Russians.

The Erie controlled the Susquehanna Railroad during this era, and several of the Russians were transferred over to the Susquehanna. (all of the Susquehanna Russians were originally Erie)

http://www.rr-fallenflags.org/nysw/nysw.html

Scot


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Update on the Wuhu Dec: herd from Bob, the side rods will now be made from Stainless Steel and will have bearing inserts. LG


----------

